# Gecko ID Northern NSW



## Sami-Lochy (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey I live in northern rivers which is in northern nsw, my mate picked up this gecko that was in the mail box and he has bought it inside for the night. Just wondering if any one know what type it is?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 24, 2013)

asian house gecko
step on it!


----------



## AntaresiaFreak13 (Jun 24, 2013)

an asian house gecko has spikes on its tail even when they are babies check because it doesn't look like it does.


----------



## butters (Jun 24, 2013)

If its a regen tail it won't have spikes.

I agree it's an Asian house gecko.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 24, 2013)

But it's not a regen tail. And yeah it's an AHG.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 24, 2013)

GeckPhotographer said:


> But it's not a regen tail. And yeah it's an AHG.



Something to do with claws on toes gives it away doesnt it?


Rick


----------



## butters (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah I know it's not a regen tail was just pointing out that if a gecko doesn't have have tail spikes that doesn't automatically rule out ahg's. Should have been more specific.


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes AHG if claw is missing on iner didit then it's a native you can all so tell by looking at it head shape it AHG are mor pointy and yes the markings are the same as millons yes to see in gladstone Queensland.this one has regen tail so will not have the spikes along is sides


----------



## Sami-Lochy (Jun 24, 2013)

So just a pretty average critter. Have heard of Asian house geckos and that they are very common, never seen one before though. Bummer thought It was something unusual.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Something to do with claws on toes gives it away doesnt it?
> 
> 
> Rick


The expanded toe pads are very similar to Gehyra but as alluded to, Gehyra have no claw on the first digit whereas Hemidactylus do. The dilated end pad in Gehyra is virtually circular whereas in Hemidactylus it is ovate. In both genera the first can be reduced in size but it is very often markedly so with Hemidactylus. 

Blue


----------

